# Columbia Catsup!!



## passthebottle (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy to add a couple of new ones to the collection via a trade for a lid off of a large crock a friend needed. The catsup is now thw 4th or 5th that I have now that is blown in mold, this could be getting dangerously close to startng a whole new sub- collection if I'm not careful. Help with where this one is from would be appreciated


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 30, 2010)

Here the pair that I got. The little med is cool with a little bit of color and a different shape, it's almost round except for the flatened part for the embossing


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 30, 2010)

1 more


----------



## madman (Apr 30, 2010)

cool bottles like the catsup, heres one i got, yours is a keeper!


----------



## madman (Apr 30, 2010)

heres the pix


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey mad, nice! No catsup embossed on yours and kind of a weird shape isn't it. Could be another product line besides the catsup.


----------

